# Still can't believe I took these pics



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

HEY
Look at these pics I got almost a month ago. The one fox kit came up within 3 feet of me - still had the puppy curiosity I guess!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

AWww, how cute! Are these living somewhere near you? have you gone back to revisit them since?
How have you been, by the way?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

those are very nice pics. whenever i saw ones that good i always thought they were in a zoo

and again VERY NICE


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

VERY NICE!!!


BTW, where my wedding invite??


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Kool eh!? Nope - not in a zoo! Near my place. Saw them several different days, but haven't seen them for about two weeks now.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Paris!!! Wow!!! Very cool. I bookmarked your site. You do portraits from pics of someone's pet? I'm gonna be contacting you in the near future if so!!! 

BTW those little fox kits are adorable! wish we had that sort of wildlife near me.


----------



## JamesCarden (Jun 18, 2007)

gorgeous! so jealous!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

very cool foxes. you should have tried to keep them


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Great pics!


----------

